# Melafix & Pimafix: Thoughts, Info, DIY Homemade Mixture Formula



## r3quiem (Aug 6, 2016)

Melafix and Pimafix are best used at the earliest signs of infection. They should not be used as a replacement for more acute therapy when symptoms have deteriorated or progressed to a severe state.

Some in the hobby argue that both of these products are not strong enough to do what they say and this is partly true, but as mentioned above both these products work best as early interventions. They are relatively mild on the fish and do not adversely affect beneficial bacteria, while being all natural and inexpensive.

From personal experience I've found Melafix to be especially effective in treating fin damage/rot and healing damaged tissue on top of being a great supplement with salt, when introducing new fish.

*Melafix - All Natural Antibacterial Treatment:
*Reduces risk of disease | Heals open wounds & and abrasions | Treats tail rot, eye cloud, & mouth fungus | Promotes re-growth of damaged fin rays and tissue
Usage: Transition from store to home | Treating bacterial infections

Melafix [1% Melaleuca Oil To 99% Distilled Water]:
-	Clean Empty Bottle [Darker bottles preferred for storage]
-	100% Pure Melaleuca Oil - Melaleuca Cajuputi 
-	Distilled Water \ Ionized Water
API Melafix is made with Melaleuca Cajuputi [Harder to Find] while readily available Tea Tree Oil is Melaleuca Alternifolia. 
*Melaleuca Cajuput*: Has more anti-spasmodic & antiseptic indications (respiratory infections etc)
*Melaleuca Alternifolia*: Has more Anti-Fungal & Immune System Stimulation Indications

*Pimafix - All Natural Antifungal Treatment:*
Treats Fungal Infections on Body & Fins

Pimafix [1% Pimenta Racemosa To 99% Distilled Water]:
-	Clean Empty Bottle [Darker bottles preferred for storage]
-	100% Pure Pimenta Racemosa Oil - West Indian Bay Tree Oil
-	Distilled Water \ Ionized Water

*Procedure:* Add 1 ml of oil for every 99 ml of distilled water into clean empty bottle and shake for 1 minute. Shake well before each use as we don't not have an emulsifier in this compound.

*To Use:* Remove activated carbon from filter, if possible. Add 5ml of Melafix/Pimafix for every 10 U.S. gallons of aquarium water. Dose daily for 7 days. After 7 days make a 25 percent water change & continue treatment if necessary.

*Notes:*
*A.* Marine Variation uses 1.25 ml oil per 98.75 ml of distilled water
*B.* Make sure the Oil is 100% pure / undiluted without additives, emulsifiers, chemicals or fragrances.
*C.* Melaleuca & Pimenta Racemosa oil are slightly soluble in water and emulsifies readily if shaken well. Therefore, an emulsifier is not required. 
*D.* If you prefer to make a homogeneous mixture personal experience and research using a few different emulsifiers had led me to recommend Polysorbate 20.
-	Polysorbate 20 is a readily available, inexpensive, nonionic emulsifier very similar to what API uses to help the oil mix with water. [Amazon.ca/.com | Google]
-	It is nontoxic & aquarium safe at the concentrations used for this mixture. It is also used in food preparation such as puddings and mouth drops. 
-	I tried 1 ml of Oil to each of the following emulsifiers: Glycerin [20 ml], Vodka [5 ml], Collagen Hydrolysate [1 gram], Polysorbate 20 [1 gram] with best results from Polysorbate 20.

*Formula with Polysorbate 20 [Emulsifier]:
*-	Clean Dark Empty Bottle
-	Melaleuca Cajuputi [Melafix] OR Pimenta Racemosa [Pimafix]
-	Distilled Water \ Ionized Water
-	Polysorbate 20

1. Add 1 ml of oil to 1 gram of polysorbate 20 and mix until clear. 
2. Then add this mixture to clean empty bottle. 
3. Add 98 ml of distilled water into clean empty bottle and shake for 1 minute. 
*Shake well before each use.

---
Credits:
A lot of this is built on the work of other hobbyists, personal experience and manufacturer safety data sheets. If it weren't for the the community as a whole we would not be where we are so please feel free to spread the information. Where possible try to link back and keep information unmodified unless you are adding something new to it.


----------



## PCUSER (Jun 1, 2017)

Great post...I got to figure out a way to print it off and put it in my files


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

